# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Դայակ՝ 20, թե 50 տարեկան

## Mankik

Ընկերուհուս մայրիկը՝ փորձառու դայակ, ինչ 50 ամյան լրացել է, էլ չի կարողանում դայակի աշխատանք գտնել :Sad:  Որտեղ դիմում է նման հարցով մերժում են՝ իմանալով տարիքը: Ամենուրեք հարկավոր է 20-25տ աղջիկներ:
Ինչպե՞ս կարող է 20ամյա անփորձ աղջիկը համեմատվել փորձառու դայակի հետ:
Եթե երբեւիցե ձեզ հարկավոր լիներ դայակ, ինչպիսի՞ն կնտրեիք: Ձեր կարծիքը :Think:

----------


## Apsara

Ախր նման խնդիր ոչ միայն դայակներն ունեն այլ նաև մնացած բոլոր բնագավառների աշխատողները, այնպես որ դա տվյալ կնոջ հնարավորություններից ու փորձից չէ: Հիմա շաատ մարդա գործ փնտրում գործատուն էլ արդեն սկսել է ոչ թե լավ փորձառու մասնագետներ փնտրել, այլ իրեն հաճելի արտաքինով և երիտասարդ, որ ինքը նայի կայֆ ստանա :Bad:  :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես իմ երեխայի համար 20 տարեկանին կընտրեյի, բայց լուրջ մտավախություն ունեմ, որ երեխայիս մյուս ծնողը կգերադասի «փորձառուին»  :LOL:

----------


## Second Chance

> Ամենուրեք հարկավոր է 20-25տ աղջիկներ:
> Ինչպե՞ս կարող է 20ամյա անփորձ աղջիկը համեմատվել փորձառու դայակի հետ:
> Եթե երբեւիցե ձեզ հարկավոր լիներ դայակ, ինչպիսի՞ն կնտրեիք: Ձեր կարծիքը


20 տարեկանը միքիչ չափազանցված է կարծում եմ մանավանդ, եթե խոսքը գնում է մինչև 2-3 տարեկան երեխայի մասին: Ես կնախնտրեի միջինը 25ից բարձր համենայնդեպս: Բայց դե մարդուց էլ շատ բան է գալիս նայած մարդ նայած տարիքում ինչպես :Smile: :

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ես իմ երեխայի համար 20 տարեկանին կընտրեյի, բայց լուրջ մտավախություն ունեմ, որ երեխայիս մյուս ծնողը կգերադասի «փորձառուին»


Բագրատը ասեց էն ինչ ես էի մտածում :LOL: , Ծովին ոնց որ դայակ էր պետք :Think:  :Jpit:

----------


## Mankik

> Ես իմ երեխայի համար 20 տարեկանին կընտրեյի, բայց լուրջ մտավախություն ունեմ, որ երեխայիս մյուս ծնողը կգերադասի «փորձառուին»


Գործը, ախր, երեխայի առողջությանն ու ճիշտ դաստիարակությանն է վերաբերվում: 
Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է վստահել 20տ.-ին, հատկապես, եթե փորձ չունի: :Blush:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Գործը, ախր, երեխայի առողջությանն ու ճիշտ դաստիարակությանն է վերաբերվում: 
> Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է վստահել 20տ.-ին, հատկապես, եթե փորձ չունի:


Իսկ երեխայի դայակը ի՞նչ է անում, որ 20 տարեկանը չի կարա անի:

----------


## Mankik

> Իսկ երեխայի դայակը ի՞նչ է անում, որ 20 տարեկանը չի կարա անի:


Ուտեցնում է, քնացնում, սովորեցնում, տանում զբոսանքի: Հետո 20տ.-ի ուշք ու միտք շատ ուրիշ բաներով է զբաղված, կարո՞ղ է նա ուշադիր լինել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եկեք որպես նախկինում դայակ ունեցած խոսեմ, հա՞: Իմ դայակն էլ էր երիտասարդ աղջիկ ու բավական հետաքրքիր էր նրա հետ. օրերը շատ աշխույժ էին անցնում, գնում էինք զբոսնելու, խաղեր էինք խաղում: Չեմ կարծում, որ հիսուն տարեկան կինը կարող է նույն եռանդն ունենալ:

----------

Rhayader (31.01.2009), Երկնային (30.01.2009)

----------


## Mankik

> Եկեք որպես նախկինում դայակ ունեցած խոսեմ, հա՞: Իմ դայակն էլ էր երիտասարդ աղջիկ ու բավական հետաքրքիր էր նրա հետ. օրերը շատ աշխույժ էին անցնում, գնում էինք զբոսնելու, խաղեր էինք խաղում: Չեմ կարծում, որ հիսուն տարեկան կինը կարող է նույն եռանդն ունենալ:


Կարելի՞ է իմանալ, ձեր ո՞ր տարիքից է սկսել խնամել ձեզ դայակը, եւ ինքը՝ դայակը, 20տ. է՞ր:

----------


## Երկնային

_Բայց ինչու՞ եք կարծում թե 20 տարեկանը չի կարող լավ դայակ լինել: 
Տարիքը բացարձակապես կապ չունի երեխաների հետ գործ ունենալու համար_

----------


## Yellow Raven

Տարիքը կապ չունի,կարևորը գործին նվիրաբերումնա.... Ցանկացած ոլորտում էլ խաչվում ես էդ տարանջատմանը` փորձառուներն ընդդեմ երիտասարդների: Ու ոչ մի բնագավառում էլ չես կարա ասես որնա լավը` փորձը,թե երիտասարդական ավյունը, քանի որ ամեն ինչ մարդուցա գալիս....  :Wink:

----------


## Dragon

20, հատկապես սիրուն ու....
Վայ ես դայակ էիք հարցնում :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Որպեսզի օֆտօպ չհամարեն, ասեմ որ համաձայն եմ մեկիդ հետ :LOL: 

օրինակ Երկնայինի, որ իրոք տարիքը կապ չունի, կարեվորը պրոֆեզիոնալիզմն է....
Չէ ոնցոր խառնում եմ :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարելի՞ է իմանալ, ձեր ո՞ր տարիքից է սկսել խնամել ձեզ դայակը, եւ ինքը՝ դայակը, 20տ. է՞ր:


Իննից մինչև տասը տարեկան: Չէ՛, 20 չէր, 19 էր  :LOL:

----------

Apsara (30.01.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

30- 45  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

Տատիկ-դայակները չեն կարող այնպես նվիրվել, ինչպես երիտասարդ աղջիկը: Բացի դրանից, կլիմաքսից հետո մայրական բնազդն անգամ սկսում է մարել:

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Rhayader-ի* խոսքերից
> Տատիկ-դայակները չեն կարող այնպես նվիրվել, ինչպես երիտասարդ աղջիկը: Բացի դրանից, կլիմաքսից հետո մայրական բնազդն անգամ սկսում է մարել:


Rhayader  աղջիկներ  կան, որ  ընտանիք  կազմելուց  և  երեխաներ  ունենալուց  հետո  էլ  չեն  իմանում  ինչ  է  մայրական  բնազդը:
Կարծում  եմ  էստեղ  պետք  է  հաշվի  առնել  դայակի  հնարավորությունները, արդյոք  նա  կկարողանա  Ձեր  պահանջները   բավարարել, այսինքն  նա  դրան  նայում  է  որպես  փողի  աղբյուր  թե  իր  համար  երեխայի  ապագան  կարևոր  տեղում ա: Եվ  կարևոր  է  նաև  Ձեր  պահանջները:Թե չէ  տատիկներ  կան, որ  ամբողջ  օրը  նստած  սերիալ  են  նայում, չմտածելով  որ  երեխան  կողքին  ինչով  ա  զբաղված,իսկ  աղջիկներ  էլ  կան` հայելուց  էս  կողմ  չեն  գալիս:
Բայց  հիմա  էնպիսի  պայմաններ են, որ   եթե  շատ  անհրաժեշտ  է  այդ  աշխատանքը  պիտի  կարենան  համոզեն իրենց  գործին  գիտակ  լինելը:

----------


## ivy

Տարբեր են:
Հիսունամյան երևի թե ավելի փորձառու ու հմուտ կլինի, իսկ քսանամյան՝ ավելի գուրգուրող ու խաղացնող: 
Բայց կա մի հանգամանք. փորձի պակասը արագ կարելի է լրացնել: Իսկ այ տարիքի հետ կապված եռանդի պակասը, դանդաղաշարժությունը՝ ավելի դժվար լուծելի հարց է:
Ինքս էլ արդեն ահագին ժամանակ է՝ դայակա-դաստիարակչական պրոցեսների մեջ եմ ու գիտեմ, որ արդեն քսանութ տարեկանում կարելի է լավ հմուտ լինել էդ գործում: 
Եթե իմ երեխային մի օր դայակ անհրաժեշտ լինի, անպայման կնախընտրեմ մեկին, ով պստոների հետ աշխատանքի փորձ ունի, գիտի, թե ֆիզիկապես ինչպես  հոգ տանել նրանց մասին, ու ինչքան երիտասարդ լինի, այնքան լավ:

----------


## Empty`Tears

անձամբ ես, աշխատել եմ… :Blush:  :Pardon:

----------


## Mankik

Խոսքը մի կնոջ մասին է, որը 30տարվա փորձ ունի, եւ որպես մանկավարժ, եւ որպես դայակ:
Բայց հիմա ժողովրդին դա այնքան էլ չի հետաքրքրում, այնքան որ երիտասարդ լինի իրենց մոտ աշխատողը:
Իսկ մեծերն ի՞նչ անեն: Թոշակ էլ կարգին չկա, որ դրա հույսով ապրեն:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Խոսքը մի կնոջ մասին է, որը 30տարվա փորձ ունի, եւ որպես մանկավարժ, եւ որպես դայակ:
> Բայց հիմա ժողովրդին դա այնքան էլ չի հետաքրքրում, այնքան որ երիտասարդ լինի իրենց մոտ աշխատողը:
> Իսկ մեծերն ի՞նչ անեն: Թոշակ էլ կարգին չկա, որ դրա հույսով ապրեն:


«Մեծերն ինչ անեն» -ը արդեն ուրիշ օպերայից ա:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Իսկ մեծերն ի՞նչ անեն: Թոշակ էլ կարգին չկա, որ դրա հույսով ապրեն:


Թող նոռմալ զավակներ ունենան ու դաստիրակեն, որ ժամանակը գա իրենց պահեն, էնպես ինչպես ժամանակին նրանք են մեզ պահել, մեծացրել …

----------

